# Inverter



## Mark dyer (Feb 22, 2020)

hi all I'm hoping someone can help me. I brought an inverter with built in charger as the photo on the attachment. I'm really struggling tbh im used to just hooking up my battery's straight to the inverter but because this one has a built-in charge I have to wire it up though my fues board. So my van has a 16amp plug on the side of the van which i plug into the mains that goes into my fuse board and that then runs all the electric in the van. On the inverter there are 2 wiring blocks with L.N.E one says input the other output so my question is how do i wire this upto my van? Please help. Thanks mark


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Well, for a start, that one's designed for HGVs and other vehicles with a 24v battery setup. Your van's main power will almost certainly be 12v. You'll need a source of 24v power to run the inverter, either a second alternator on the engine, or something like a solar set on the roof to charge 2 series 12v batteries to provide the 24v. And no, nothing that proves this amount of power will sensibly run on 12v, the higher voltage is needed to keep the wiring of a vaguely sensible size to provide that large amount of power. You'd be pulling 375 Amps at 24v to provide 9kW and double that at 12v, which would turn the cables into an arc welder.

Don't worry about the 240v input, but put some super-chunky cables from your new 24v battery setup to the big red and black terminals and wire your mains sockets to the output 240v.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Edits:

Base 3kW requires 250A at 12v, and 125A at 24v.

Peak 9kW needs 750A at 12v, 375A at 24v.

These numbers assume a 100% efficient inverter which doesn't exist.

125A is hard enough on batteries, trying to pull the 250A continuously from 12v would need about 4 of them wired together in parallel, and some seriously chunky cabling that would be a massive fire hazard if the insulation got damaged.


----------



## Mark dyer (Feb 22, 2020)

hi allikat

Wrong photo its a 12v one i have and its not the batterys thats the problem its the wiring that needs doing. Thats why I'm stuck.

Thanks anyway


----------

